# Refined Detail | Mercedes SLK 32 AMG Enhancement Detail



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Refined Detail. Has been a while since I've posted any work on here, so thought I'd share this lovely Mercedes SLK32 AMG with you all. I do still update my Facebook and Twitter pages daily though.

Firstly, a small insert from Wikipedia regarding the SLK AMG:

"In 2001 a new AMG model was added, with a 349 hp (260 kW) supercharged version of the 3.2 L V6. This SLK 32 AMG was the most powerful R170 SLK, and was a direct rival of the BMW M Roadster and Porsche Boxster S. It was only offered with the newly engineered five-gear "SpeedShift" and boasted 35% quicker automatic shifts.. All engines were hand built by AMG by an individual engineer. The SLK32 AMG's engine has two spark plugs per cylinder for maximum combustion and was fitted with an intercooled Lysholm-type "twin-screw" supercharger. Brakes became 13.15" diameter from 11.8" standard. AMG production ran between Aug 2000 and March 2004. Only 4,333 were built in total, of which 979 were retained for Germany, 2,056 exported to the USA and 263 to the UK" I was also told by my client that this is believed to be only 1 of 5 in "Linarite Blue" in the UK.

Booked in for a custom detail, the aim was to largely enhance the paintwork to remove the moderate level of swirls present, and to apply Zaino sealant to provide long lasting paintwork protection (as my client has previously used their products on his cars and was very happy with the results) On to the photos:

Upon arrival:



























































































Not horrendously dirty by any means (the car is washed weekly, and my client is already very in to detailing anyway)

Engine bay was tackled first. Bilt Hamber Surfex agitated with a detailing brush, rinsed at low pressure.










CarPro Perl applied whilst still wet and left to dry naturally. Later buffed to a satin finish and painted surfaces wiped down with Autosmart Tango.



















Door shuts cleaned using Autosmart G101 and a detailing brush, and rinsed at low pressure:










Wheels and tyres pre soaked with Autosmart Smart Wheels, arches with G101 and lower half of car soaked with AutoFinesse Citrus Power. Wheels, tyres and arches revisited and cleaned fully with various brushes and rinsed.

Bilt Hamber Autofoam applied and left to dwell. Cue obligatory foam shot:










Badges and other crevices cleaned with a detailing brush whilst the foam dwelled:










Then on to washing the bodywork using the 2 bucket method (with my new shiny Stjarnagloss buckets from Shinearama) lambswool mitt and Espuma Astro shampoo.










The benefits of using the 2 bucket method clear to all once again:










Rinsed and loosely dried, before tar spots treated with Autosmart Tardis:










and paintwork clayed with Bilt Hamber soft clay:










Wheels were also revisited with CarPro Iron X:










(Wheels had seen a refurb previously and some dirt had been lacquered over unfortunately)

Re-rinsed and thoroughly dried in every nook & cranny using Miracle Driers and blown warm air:










By this point it was ready to make a start on the enhancement stage via machine polishing. Enhancement / correction was carried out via the DAS-6 Pro using the Meguiars Microfibre Cutting Pad and compound, then refined via the rotary using 3M Ultrafina and matching pad. Bumpers were polished using the rotary and a spot pad with Scholl A15 and refined with 3M Ultrafina.

A selection of before / after, 50/50 photos from around the car (please note all are pre-refinement):
































































All machine polishing stages (except bumpers) were complete on day 1. Day 2 saw me tackling the bumpers, before giving the car a thorough wipe down with Menzerna Top Inspection ahead of the chemistry experiment:










3 coats of Zaino Z2 using the ZF-X accelerator kit were applied, leaving coats to cure for around 45 minutes, before buffing off, and giving the paintwork a Z6 wipedown between layers. A final Z8 wipedown was given at the end.

Whilst the sealant was curing, finishing touches were applied. Exhausts polished with fine wire wool and Autosol - the chrome plating was failing in places on the exhaust tips, so they are far from perfect unfortunately:










Black trim was dressed with ValetPro Dionysus Trim Glitz.

Tyres and arches were dressed with CarPro Perl (tyres with 2 coats) and wheels sealed with 2 coats of Optimum Optiseal:










Glass cleaned with ValetPro Glass cleaner, front screen sealed with the Carlack Twins.

Fiddly areas cleaned using cotton buds and ****tail sticks to remove polish residue.

The interior also received some TLC:




























A thorough hoover and dust down, carpets shampooed with Brisk foam, leather cleaned and conditioned with the Zaino twins, wood trim tidied with Autosmart Stardust:














































Et voila, an enhanced SLK32 AMG. Cue the after photos in the late afternoon sun:








































































































































and a few using the "sungun":





































A pleasure to work on, and very pleased with the outcome - possibly the best finish I've achieved to date using Zaino (always amazed at just how deep the paintwork looks once buffed off) Also a big thank you to my client for the constant supply of tea and car related chit chat throughout the 2 days I was there.

Thanks for looking,

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely job. Really impressed with the finish.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Rich, a while since I've seen one of these


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

that's not really a sungun is it


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Came up good Rich.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work on that, is a nice car :thumb:

Tailpipes loosing the chrome are buggers, mine are prettry much the same, bar a re-chrome for the tips nothing much will sort it.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely colour that blue , superb work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good work there mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..nice colour..


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks chaps, much appreciated.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Rich, stunning colour


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice don't see many of these around.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Looks great Richard 

Regards
Dene


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. Is a stunning colour - a very deep, purple / blue in the shade, and a lovely bright metallic blue in the sun. I think my client said there is only 5 in this colour in the UK!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Just going through my emails from the past couple of weeks now I'm back in the UK, and thought I'd share the kind words my client had to say:

"Just wanted to write to say thanks again for the excellent detailing job that you did on my car. I was amazed with the results that you achieved and everyone who viewed the write up that you did of the two days was very impressed as well. I've also had a couple of people come up to me in car parks and comment on the condition of the car!


It was a pleasure to see someone who takes such an obvious pride in their work and is both knowledgeable and willing to share that knowledge. I have learned a lot and have found that doing my weekly clean takes a lot less time now.


I would thoroughly recommend you and your work to anyone looking for reliable and effective detailing services in the area."


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Really good work! :thumb: 

I used to have the C32 AMG and it went like an exocet!

Regards, Matt


----------

